# Panic Attacks!!!



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

Ever since my separation and subsequent divorce several years ago (after being married for 16 years) I have been suffering from extreme anxiety, which I believe is what made my IBS at its very worst. I have since become engaged to a wonderful person and am getting married next month. We are also moving into our new home next week. I find now that the smallest things send me into a panic attack. My fiance has had to travel for business several weeks over the past couple months and every time he goes, I get this feeling of panic and fear of being alone. I know I have a lot going on right now, but I am trying to manage this anxiety so it doesn't make my IBS symptoms bad again since I finally have them under control. I have found that when I used to be IBS-C, I am now having more IBS-D with this stress. Any tips on how to help alleviate my anxiety so I can make it through this move and wedding would be appreciated. I usually like to exercise, however, since my fiance is currently out of town and I have a ton of packing to do before we move next week, I haven't had time to get to the gym.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

For now, until things lighten up and you can begin to work on long-term anxiety reducing techniques, you might want to talk to your doctor or psychiatrist about anti-anxiety meds. It stopped by daily D in 48 hours--mine was brought on by stress. Take care.


----------



## floridian (Sep 18, 2003)

St. Johns wort and flax oil have brought my anxiety under control. I went from daily panic attacks and high anxiety to being panic free with normal anxiety. Took me about 2 weeks to see some evidence of improvement, no doubts that it was helping by 3 weeks. Diet (not dieting) was important for me... skipping a meal was a reliable way to trigger a panic attack. Calcium carbonate (Tums) turned off the D almost immediately - I take 2 at a time, 3 times daily on an empty stomach. I also am trying to get 1/2 hour of exercise a day - usually a brisk walk on my lunch hour or at night, sometimes a weight workout. Good luck!!


----------

